# Trolling Motor Plug...Again



## matt_baker_designs (Nov 27, 2012)

There really is only one trolling motor plug… Battery Tender’s version. The last one I bought was in 2017 and it was around $50-. Now, it’s up to $130- Pricey for sure, but it works.


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

PowerPux and forget about it!
Anything vertical is very hard to keep water out of. And those Marinco plugs are not cheap last I checked. If you can relocate a battery tender inside a hatch that would be golden as well. But nothing is cleaner than a PowerPux setup


----------



## stoked (7 mo ago)

I spray all the electric connections with Corrosion X. I also take the cowling off and spray most of the motor except air filter and belts. Every so often I spray the engine with this rinse with water let dry and reapply.


----------



## EOD2305 (Nov 7, 2020)

jonny said:


> PowerPux and forget about it!
> Anything vertical is very hard to keep water out of. And those Marinco plugs are not cheap last I checked. If you can relocate a battery tender inside a hatch that would be golden as well. But nothing is cleaner than a PowerPux setup
> [/QUO As soon as I upgrade, I will get the PowerPux, it will soothe my OCD as well!


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I see this all the time. Mounting a TM plug up on deck always corrodes, always. Mine is mounted on the face of my forward hatch. It been there for 10 years. To be truthful I did replace it not because it needed it but when I got a new TM I put everything in new, including a plug and wires and a 50 amp fuse. I'll post a picture when I get back out there. I made a little booboo when I painted the inside of my front hatch this year. I got a little carried away with that spray can and covered the fuse holder


----------



## EOD2305 (Nov 7, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> I see this all the time. Mounting a TM plug up on deck always corrodes, always. Mine is mounted on the face of my forward hatch. It been there for 10 years. To be truthful I did replace it not because it needed it but when I got a new TM I put everything in new, including a plug and wires and a 50 amp fuse. I'll post a picture when I get back out there. I made a little booboo when I painted the inside of my front hatch this year. I got a little carried away with that spray can and covered the fuse holder


Yeah, not the best place to mount the plug for sure. But, that is where it was when I bought it and I don't know how to do fiberglass/gel coat repair to relocate it. Guess that will be a good excuse to upgrade to a new skiff, or make friends with someone that knows how to. Perhaps I can use my GI Bill to get trained on fiberglass repair. Actually, I love this little skiff and not in a rush to off load it, just means I have more time to wait for realistic boat prices to come back down within reason. tight lines.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

EOD2305 said:


> Yeah, not the best place to mount the plug for sure. But, that is where it was when I bought it and I don't know how to do fiberglass/gel coat repair to relocate it. Guess that will be a good excuse to upgrade to a new skiff, or make friends with someone that knows how to. Perhaps I can use my GI Bill to get trained on fiberglass repair. Actually, I love this little skiff and not in a rush to off load it, just means I have more time to wait for realistic boat prices to come back down within reason. tight lines.


Ye1a the last fiberglass job I did on my boat looks like crap. Glad it's under a lid
Yours might be easier. I'm sure someone on here could talk you thought it. It not something to make you get another boat


----------



## EOD2305 (Nov 7, 2020)

permitchaser said:


> Ye1a the last fiberglass job I did on my boat looks like crap. Glad it's under a lid
> Yours might be easier. I'm sure someone on here could talk you thought it. It not something to make you get another boat


I have noticed quite a few talented guys with loads of confidence on here. Once i'm fully retired and have more time and patience, I just may try it.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Battery Tender


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

EOD2305 said:


> I got whiffs of burning wires.


How long are the wires from the batteries to the connection in the pic?

"burning wires" generally are from either a bad connection or overloading the capacity of the wire used.
Also can be from a "bad" motor that's drawing too many amps.
One thing I miss is a 100 amp DC inline amp gauge I gave to one of my mechanics when I sold my company.
It's a tool that was easy and fast to use to eliminate/confirm a potential problem when trouble shooting DC problems.


----------



## EOD2305 (Nov 7, 2020)

mro said:


> How long are the wires from the batteries to the connection in the pic?
> 
> "burning wires" generally are from either a bad connection or overloading the capacity of the wire used.
> Also can be from a "bad" motor that's drawing too many amps.
> ...


Wire from batteries to connector box is roughly 8 feet after it is routed. I am pretty sure it was from a bad connection due to corroded wire from being wet / saturation. I didn't notice any melted sheathing form the wire when trimming it back to expose good wire to re-connect new plugs. All of the burnt smell was concentrated in the plug area. I have a Fluke AC/DC voltage meter, but I don't have the skill set to use it other than measuring voltage coming out at the plug. Pretty confident the TM is not drawing too much amps as the problem is eliminated once I swap plugs...at least for 8 months or so until it gets corroded with sea water again. It's just a PITA to spend 100.00 and then swap them out once a year. Next time I think I will upgrade to PowerPux and fill the hole in and be done with it.


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

another vote for battery tender


----------



## NVswitch (Jan 25, 2021)

I also upgraded to the Battery Tender plug. Solved a similar problem that I had on my skiff.
Mike


----------



## GitFishin (May 10, 2019)

I have a Marinco in my anchor locker. That works. I second the suggestions for the Battery Tender plug and, if you got the money, the Power Puck. That's probably the three best options in order of cost.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Almost all "trolling motor plugs" are just junk and will sooner or later cause serious problems... I went with Battery Tender on my installatino and it's held up very well in hard commerical service for two years now... not the first sign of a problem - and I have a surface mount right next to my Terrova... Here's a pic or two ...








right next to my Terrova, 24volt so it doesn't cause any issues...








a different view showing all of the "stuff" at my bow...


----------



## Artlow12 (Jun 8, 2018)

Trolling Motor Wiring and Battery Guide | Minn Kota Motors











Check your wire size, you also may want to consider putting in an inline breaker as well if you do not already have one.


----------



## Sawyer Martin (Jan 30, 2019)

When I installed our new 24v 80 lb. Terrova iPilot a couple months ago I decided to go all out & get dual 60ah lithiums, a 60ah Minn Kota breaker, & run all new 6 gauge tinned wiring for the whole system. I had finished installing everything & was going to cheap out on the trolling motor plug to finish off the install, but ended up going with the heavy duty one from Minn Kota that's like 130 bucks. WELL worth it, that thing is badass. Can't imagine having corrosion issues with this new plug, would definitely recommend it.


----------



## EOD2305 (Nov 7, 2020)

lemaymiami said:


> Almost all "trolling motor plugs" are just junk and will sooner or later cause serious problems... I went with Battery Tender on my installatino and it's held up very well in hard commerical service for two years now... not the first sign of a problem - and I have a surface mount right next to my Terrova... Here's a pic or two ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! That’s reassuring to hear your success with the Battery Tender connector. I appreciate the pics as well. Tight lines!


----------



## EOD2305 (Nov 7, 2020)

Artlow12 said:


> Trolling Motor Wiring and Battery Guide | Minn Kota Motors
> 
> View attachment 212081
> 
> ...


I appreciate the wire guide, I am right on the money according to the chart in regerds to wire diameter and length. I do have an inline breaker as well. Funny thing is that the breaker did not trip when the wires got hot. When I got back to the house, I flipped the breaker and tested the wires and got no reading, so I know the breaker is disrupting the circuit.


----------



## Draftsman (Jul 14, 2020)

I went with the MKR-26 minn kota plug. It’s fantastic. Has a waterproof cap that goes over the female receptacle when the trolling motor is unplugged. I have had zero water intrusion issues since installing it. It’s very beefy and I think it looks cleaner than the battery tender option


----------



## emilio19 (5 mo ago)

Battery tender


----------

